# Nail Destroyer



## giddy (May 30, 2010)

I have a huge problem with biting my nails and not because im nervous i guess its just a bad habbit. Its not just my nails i bite its the skin around my nails. I tear up alot of the skin around my nails resulting in a ton of hang nails and (anoying and mildly painful) soars. I cant quit picking at my nails and i am worried that it will result in a ton of infections. Does anyone have advice on breaking this habbit because all of the advice on the net isnt working and i really am trying to quit. So any former nail biters feel free to help 

also i have a real problem biting and picking at my gums which hurts really badly and makes eating a nitemare
any help is greatly appreciated 

i think i have pica....i cant quit eating ciggarette cellophane 
-giddy


----------



## 120 Proof Vomit (May 30, 2010)

Natural human conditioning; take your fingers and dip them in something you can't stand the taste of, or something really hot. You'll learn soon enough not to put your fingers in your mouth. I do the same thing, but I've been doing it for so long I just don't see my self breaking that habit, and it doesn't hurt me any more.


----------



## AnotherBum (May 30, 2010)

lol! the hot thing works until you have to piss...then your screw. ever had habanero on your dick?
but yeah the bad taste stuff works. just wash your hands b4 you piss lol


----------



## Deleted member 1505 (Jun 15, 2010)

You could try destroying something else with your teeth, like tooth picks. The nasty crap on your hand thing works, until you get used to the taste, or you just stop putting it on your fingers.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Jul 3, 2010)

put tea tree oil on your nails it will help keep them clean and help them heal all the while tasting like shit making you not want to chew


----------

